# air filtration



## gman58 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello again from Arkansas! About done with dc in my shop. ? is just ordered air filtration unit to put in it as well. Does it matter how high in shop to hang it, and direction it points. Thanks Gary


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, they are usually ceiling mounted near the center of the room.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would put it nearest your biggest dust making machine. If possible group those tools together. The air handlers work but the bigger the area the longer it takes. Leave it going at least 1/2 hour after you finish your work because there is a lot of dust that willl still be lingering. You can get extra mileage out of the inner bag if you use the shop vacuum to clean it out. To do this you have to turn the air handler on so that the bags fill with air so that you can get in them.


----------



## curly1 (May 7, 2010)

Mine is 1400cfm and it works great, the ceiling in my shop/garage is 10 ft. and I hung it just off centre to the left of my workbench, and Art is right, leave it running for awhile after you finish working, and clean the filters often too keep the efficiency of the unit.

_making sawdust is fun!_


----------



## gman58 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Guys for info!


----------

